# Windows sur Mac: Possible...?



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai un MacBook depuis 2 mois et j'aurais juste une question à vous poser: Est-il possible d'installer Windows sur un Mac? (formater le disque dur ne suffit pas non?)

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2006)

Oui c'est possible...

Vas sur le site d'Apple, t&#233;l&#233;charges-y BootCamp et suis les instructions.

Tu uaras au final Windows ET MacOS X d'install&#233;, sur 2 partitions distinctes, et tu pourras d&#233;marrer ton Mac soit sur Windows, soit sur MacOs X


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Ok merci beaucoup! C'est pas pour critiquer mais franchement Mac c'est pas le top... C'est beau mais après...


----------



## DrFatalis (14 Décembre 2006)

"C'est pas pour critiquer mais franchement Mac c'est pas le top... C'est beau mais après..."

Tu peut préciser ta pensée pendant qu'on prépare le goudron et les plumes ? 

Qu'est-ce qui n'est pas le top ? :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ok merci beaucoup! C'est pas pour critiquer mais franchement Mac c'est pas le top... C'est beau mais après...


 
Tu as du mal à trouver le bouton Démarrer sans doute....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ok merci beaucoup! C'est pas pour critiquer mais franchement Mac c'est pas le top... C'est beau mais apr&#232;s...


Revends-le vite !!!!!


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:


> "C'est pas pour critiquer mais franchement Mac c'est pas le top... C'est beau mais après..."
> 
> Tu peut préciser ta pensée pendant qu'on prépare le goudron et les plumes ?
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui n'est pas le top ? :rateau:





r e m y a dit:


> Tu as du mal à trouver le bouton Démarrer sans doute....



doucement les fanatiques, on reste zen et gentil avec mon client. 

Floridaston, bienvenu sur le forum.
Aurais-tu des difficultés a utiliser mac os X? Si c'est le cas, tu devrais regarder sur le forum mac os X & logiciel. Tu y trouvera pleins d'information comme sur le site osxfacile.com 

enfin windows sur bootcamp est encore en béta, a utiliser en connaissance de cause.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> doucement les fanatiques, on reste zen et gentil avec mon client.



Avoue qu'acheter un mac pour y faire tourner windoze... :mouais:


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4090699 a dit:
			
		


			Revends-le vite !!!!!
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


et pas cher, j'ai pas beaucoup d'argent ! 

_


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Avoue qu'acheter un mac pour y faire tourner windoze... :mouais:



Si c'est que pour windows, oui je comprends ta réaction. après pour windows et mac os, c'est l'histoire de tous les autres posteurs de ce forum. ^^

Alèm, faut il que je te réprimande? 

laissez-le donc s'exprimer. Vous partez tous au quart de tour.^^


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_


Tarul a dit:



			Alèm, faut il que je te réprimande? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


comme dit le sketch : yen a qui ont essayé, ils ont eu des problèmes... enfin, c'est vous qui voyez !   


sinon, faut avouer qu'acheter un macbook juste pour faire tourner Windaube, c'est gonflé !   
_


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un MacBook depuis 2 mois et j'aurais juste une question à vous poser: Est-il possible d'installer Windows sur un Mac? (formater le disque dur ne suffit pas non?)
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.





Floridaston a dit:


> Ok merci beaucoup! C'est pas pour critiquer mais franchement Mac c'est pas le top... C'est beau mais après...



Troll detected... :mouais:


Attention au trou, ne tombez pas dedans...


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Mac c'est pas le top d'un point de vue pratique! Je l'ai pris parceque je pensais que c'était bien (beaucoup d'étudiants ont ça) et car ils sont quand même beaux pa rapports aux autres ordis. Sinon depuis 2 mois que je l'ai, j'ai eu Office qui a disparu comme ça d'un coup, et ensuite on me dit que Microsoft Office n'est qu'une démo de 30 jours... (le vendeur m'a dit qu'il y avait Office dedans mais n'a pas précisé bien sûr...). C'est pas pratique car la version de Msn Messenger est nulle (en tous cas j'ai pas trouvé la dernière version si il y en a une de mieux...), donc évidemment pas de visioconférence avec la webcam possible... Il y a beaucoup moins de commandes accessibles par rapport à Windows... Et tous les jeux ne fonctionnent pas dessus... Et étant donné que BootCamp est une démo aussi, je voudrais savoir si il est possible de tout enlever pour ne mettre que Windows? (les fanatiques vont sûrement dire que non par principe...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> (les fanatiques vont sûrement dire que non par principe...)



Ils vont surtout te dire que c'est une idée à la con.


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

ça c'est pas grave ils disent ce qu'ils veulent! Je m'adresse surtout aux personnes qui peuvent me répondre objectivement...


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> ça c'est pas grave ils disent ce qu'ils veulent! Je m'adresse surtout aux personnes qui peuvent me répondre objectivement...


A quel sujet?
Sur le fait que ce soit une id&#233;e &#224; la con ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Parce que acheter un ordinateur uniquement parce qu'il est beau, c'est s&#251;rement une le&#231;on d'objectivit&#233; ?
Charit&#233; bien ordonn&#233;e commence par soi-m&#234;me&#8230;
&#8226; Si ton vendeur a menti par omission, ce n'est pas de la faute d'Apple. Il existe OpenOffice qui est gratuit et qui remplace tout &#224; fait Microsoft Office. Trouvable gr&#226;ce &#224; Google.
&#8226; MSN EST nul. Mais au lieu d'incriminer ton ordinateur, renseigne toi. Tu trouveras ici et l&#224; sur ce forum des fils qui traitent du logiciel aMSN (trouvable par google) qui remplace avantageusement MSN. D'autre part, tu trouveras au moins 2 ou 3 autres messageries instantan&#233;es bien plus sympa que MSN. iChat, ICQ, Skype au minimum.
&#8226; Le coup des commandes accessibles par windows, je ne comprends pas.
&#8226; Les meilleurs jeux sont sur mac.
&#8226; BootCamp est une b&#233;ta, pas une d&#233;mo. Avec &#231;a, tu as acc&#232;s &#224; toute la logith&#232;que de Windows.
&#8226; On ne peut pas enlever tout ce qui n'est pas windows sur un mac, parce que c'est un mac.


Encore une fois : REVENDS TON MAC. Tu es responsable de ton erreur de l'avoir achet&#233;  A ce prix l&#224;, moi, je me serais renseign&#233;.
Maintenant, si tu ouvres ton esprit au monde qui t'entoure, parcours les fils de discussion de ce forum et apprends &#224; t'en servir, dans 2 mois, tu seras encore plus violent que nous avec le prochain qui dira la m&#234;me chose que ce que tu as dit aujourd'hui.

Ah oui ! et au fait :

Bienvenue.


----------



## Frodon (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Mac c'est pas le top d'un point de vue pratique! Je l'ai pris parceque je pensais que c'&#233;tait bien (beaucoup d'&#233;tudiants ont &#231;a) et car ils sont quand m&#234;me beaux pa rapports aux autres ordis. Sinon depuis 2 mois que je l'ai, j'ai eu Office qui a disparu comme &#231;a d'un coup, et ensuite on me dit que Microsoft Office n'est qu'une d&#233;mo de 30 jours... (le vendeur m'a dit qu'il y avait Office dedans mais n'a pas pr&#233;cis&#233; bien s&#251;r...).



Un petit malin ton vendeur...



> C'est pas pratique car la version de Msn Messenger est nulle (en tous cas j'ai pas trouv&#233; la derni&#232;re version si il y en a une de mieux...), donc &#233;videmment pas de visioconf&#233;rence avec la webcam possible...


Il faudra que tu envois un mail de remerciement &#224; Microsoft pour faire une version Mac brid&#233;e.
Sinon tu peux toujours utiliser Mercury ou aMSN pour faire de la videoconference via MSN.

Mercury: http://www.mercury.to/
aMSN: http://www.amsn-project.net/



> Il y a beaucoup moins de commandes accessibles par rapport &#224; Windows...


Pourrais tu pr&#233;cisez? Ne serais ce pas juste que TU n'as pas trouv&#233; par toi m&#234;me les "commandes" que tu recherchais? Dans ce cas il faut demander ici comment faire tel ou tel truc, et de nombreuses personnes seront heureuses de t'aider.



> Et tous les jeux ne fonctionnent pas dessus...


Oui tout comme un jeu XBox ne marchera pas sur une Playstation 2 ou une Gamecube.



> Et &#233;tant donn&#233; que BootCamp est une d&#233;mo aussi, je voudrais savoir si il est possible de tout enlever pour ne mettre que Windows? (les fanatiques vont s&#251;rement dire que non par principe...)


Bootcamp n'est pas une d&#233;mo, c'est une beta (une version encore en court de d&#233;veloppement). Il est donc en pleine evolution, mais il y aura une premi&#232;re version finale un jour (&#224; priori avec Leopard).

Quoiqu'il en soit, oui il est possible de n'installer que Windows, il te suffit d'ins&#233;rer le CD d'installation de Windows, de redemarrer l'ordinateur et d'appuyer et de maintenir enfonc&#233; la touche "C" du clavier
 jusqu'a que tu vois l'installation de Windows d&#233;marrer. Ensuite tu fais comme sur n'importe quel PC, tu repartitionnes &#224; ton gout (tu peux evidement supprimer la partition de MacOS X), tu formates et tu installes.

Au pr&#233;alable je te recommende, de graver le CD de driver via l'assistant de Bootcamp sous MacOS X (car sinon tu n'auras pas tous le materiel support&#233;, notamment pas la webcam, et tu n'auras pas le bon mapping du clavier).

PS: Valable egalement pour installer un Linux ou un autre OS suffisament compatible avec le hardware r&#233;cent.


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4090769 a dit:
			
		


			 Les meilleurs jeux sont sur mac.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


j'aime quand tu es objectif... l'esprit MGZ tout ça...   


(enfin en même temps, un macbook n'est pas fait pour jouer... et c'est ma ^première fois qu'on me dira qu'on a persuadé un client pc d'acheter un mac ! )
_


----------



## Alycastre (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> ça c'est pas grave ils disent ce qu'ils veulent! Je m'adresse surtout aux personnes qui peuvent me répondre objectivement...



Waouhhhhhhhh.... pour le coup, tu t'en sors bien, et notre ami BackCat est en forme, parce que .... :rateau: 
Et en deux mois d'utilisation, c'est tout l'effet produit ??? Ils ont raison, vend le :rose:


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Mac c'est pas le top d'un point de vue pratique! Je l'ai pris parceque je pensais que c'était bien (beaucoup d'étudiants ont ça) et car ils sont quand même beaux pa rapports aux autres ordis. Sinon depuis 2 mois que je l'ai, j'ai eu Office qui a disparu comme ça d'un coup, et ensuite on me dit que Microsoft Office n'est qu'une démo de 30 jours... (le vendeur m'a dit qu'il y avait Office dedans mais n'a pas précisé bien sûr...). C'est pas pratique car la version de Msn Messenger est nulle (en tous cas j'ai pas trouvé la dernière version si il y en a une de mieux...), donc évidemment pas de visioconférence avec la webcam possible... Il y a beaucoup moins de commandes accessibles par rapport à Windows... Et tous les jeux ne fonctionnent pas dessus... Et étant donné que BootCamp est une démo aussi, je voudrais savoir si il est possible de tout enlever pour ne mettre que Windows? (les fanatiques vont sûrement dire que non par principe...)


 

Ah oui... donc en fait tu voulais juste dire que tu as eu affaire à un vendeur peu scrupuleux et tu découvres que la version Mac de Microsoft MSN est une merde.

Essaie OpenOffice et oublie msn au profit de Skype par exemple!


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Ah ouais alors déjà tu te calme! lol Et je n'ai jamais dis que j'avais acheté ce Mac uniquement d'un point de vue esthétique! Beaucoup d'étudiants dans ma fac l'ont et on m'a dit qu'il marchait bien donc... Je pensais effectivement faire un bon choix! Ensuite je n'ai pas dis que c'était la faute des autres! Le vendeur m'a menti ok, mais j'ai fais un mauvais choix et je l'assume! Et le revendre bien sûr me ferait perdre de l'argent... Alors pas bonne idée... Les meilleurs jeux sont sur Mac? (j'ai Age of Empire III et il ne fonctionne pas sur Mac... Exception vous allez me dire? lol) Bon sinon, pour en revenir à ma question initiale, peut-on tout enlever et mettre uniquement Windows? J'ai pas encore eu de véritable réponse... lol


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> (...) Bon sinon, pour en revenir à ma question initiale, peut-on tout enlever et mettre uniquement Windows? J'ai pas encore eu de véritable réponse... lol


Et ça, c'est pas une réponse ?!....


----------



## Alycastre (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Bon sinon, pour en revenir à ma question initiale, peut-on tout enlever et mettre uniquement Windows? J'ai pas encore eu de véritable réponse... lol



Et il insiste ... pourquoi n'as tu pas acheté un PC pas chers ????  :mouais:


----------



## Frodon (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Les meilleurs jeux sont sur Mac? (j'ai Age of Empire III et il ne fonctionne pas sur Mac... Exception vous allez me dire? lol)



Et pourtant si il existe sur Mac (http://www.destineerstudios.com/macsoftgames/products/aoe3/aoe3.html).

Mais c'est s&#251;r que si tu essais de l'installer sous MacOS X avec un CD pour Windows, tu vas pas aller bien loin.
Il est &#233;vident que pour le lancer sous MacOS X il te faut la version pour MacOS X, tous comme tu ne peux pas lancer un jeu en version Playstation 2 sur une XBox et cela m&#234;me si une version XBox existe, car ne transformera pas, comme par magie, ta version Playstation 2 en version XBox, il te faudrait de toute fa&#231;on aquerir la version XBox du jeu si tu veux l'executer sur ta XBox.



> Bon sinon, pour en revenir &#224; ma question initiale, peut-on tout enlever et mettre uniquement Windows? J'ai pas encore eu de v&#233;ritable r&#233;ponse... lol


Ah bon??? Tu as d&#251; sauter des posts, non?


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ah ouais alors déjà tu te calme! lol Et je n'ai jamais dis que j'avais acheté ce Mac uniquement d'un point de vue esthétique! Beaucoup d'étudiants dans ma fac l'ont et on m'a dit qu'il marchait bien donc... Je pensais effectivement faire un bon choix! Ensuite je n'ai pas dis que c'était la faute des autres! Le vendeur m'a menti ok, mais j'ai fais un mauvais choix et je l'assume! Et le revendre bien sûr me ferait perdre de l'argent... Alors pas bonne idée... Les meilleurs jeux sont sur Mac? (j'ai Age of Empire III et il ne fonctionne pas sur Mac... Exception vous allez me dire? lol) Bon sinon, pour en revenir à ma question initiale, peut-on tout enlever et mettre uniquement Windows? J'ai pas encore eu de véritable réponse... lol


 
Age of Empire III fonctionne parfaitement sur Mac... à condition d'avoir acheté la version Mac (c'est comme si tu voulais faire tourner la version PlayStation de TombRaider Legend sur une GameCube....)

Enfin, pour en finir, NON tu n'as pas fait un mauvais choix!  Garde ton Mac et pose nous des questions pour qu'on t'aide à t'approprier ce bel outil qu'est un MacBook!


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> (j'ai Age of Empire III et il ne fonctionne pas sur Mac...



lol


:sleep:


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Merci à toi pour ta réponse! J'ai acheté ce Mac pour travailler avec et le prendre à la fac. Les autres portables étaient quasiment au même prix pour des spécifications identiques. J'ai donc choisi Apple car mieux niveau esthétique et plus populaire dans ma fac. Mais j'ai l'impression que sur Mac il faut télécharger de nombreux programmes pour que ça fonctionne...


----------



## Alycastre (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> j'ai Age of Empire III et il ne fonctionne pas sur Mac...



Peut-être as-tu déjà le jeu sous windows ... En effet, peu de jeu sont hybride ...



Floridaston a dit:


> Mais j'ai l'impression que sur Mac il faut télécharger de nombreux programmes pour que ça fonctionne...



MORT DE RIRE .......:hosto:

edit : on se fait "emballer" là ou quoi ..???


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Mais j'ai l'impression que sur Mac il faut t&#233;l&#233;charger de nombreux programmes pour que &#231;a fonctionne...


Ouais, et sur PC il y en 140 000 qui se t&#233;l&#233;chargent tout seuls et prennent possession tout seul de l'ordi  

B&#234;tise mise &#224; part, il en est de m&#234;me sur PC, tout n'y est pas pr&#233;sent. Il y a m&#234;me plus de choses fournies sur Mac que sur Windows &#224; la base (rien que la suite iLife devrait t'en convaincre).


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Merci à toi pour ta réponse! J'ai acheté ce Mac pour travailler avec et le prendre à la fac. Les autres portables étaient quasiment au même prix pour des spécifications identiques. J'ai donc choisi Apple car mieux niveau esthétique et plus populaire dans ma fac. Mais j'ai l'impression que sur Mac il faut télécharger de nombreux programmes pour que ça fonctionne...



Pas plus que sur windows. Si tu veux un équivalent d'office, tu prends open office que ce soit sous windows ou sous mac. Sous linux, il est livré avec la distribution.

Pour les codecs divx &cie, on télécharge nous aussi les codecs.

A ce niveau là, il n'y a pas de différence, ce qui est différent c'est la philopsophie du système. Prend l'installation de la majorité des programmes, c'est juste un .app a mettre dans ton dossier application.

donc non, il y a autant de logiciel livré sur mac que sur windows. voirs même plus si on prend en compte la suite ilife et les demo de découverte d'office(qui n'existe pas sur pc)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

A&#239;e a&#239;e a&#239;e&#8230; 

Age of empire 3

Enfin &#224; &#231;a :


> Bon sinon, pour en revenir &#224; ma question initiale, peut-on tout enlever et mettre uniquement Windows? J'ai pas encore eu de v&#233;ritable r&#233;ponse... lol





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4090769 a dit:
			
		

> ...
> &#8226; On ne peut pas enlever tout ce qui n'est pas windows sur un mac, parce que c'est un mac.


----------



## Alycastre (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Les autres portables étaient quasiment au même prix pour des spécifications identiques. J'ai donc choisi Apple car mieux niveau esthétique et plus populaire dans ma fac.



Enfin un pciste qui reconnaît la chose... Sujet tellement archirécurent de la cherté des Macs ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Mais j'ai l'impression que sur Mac il faut télécharger de nombreux programmes pour que ça fonctionne...



Là, on approche


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> J'ai acheté ce Mac pour travailler avec et le prendre à la fac.



Ou est le problème avec les jeux alors?



Floridaston a dit:


> J'ai donc choisi Apple car mieux niveau esthétique et plus populaire dans ma fac.



Hé bé... 
Si les ordinateurs Apple sont si populaires que ça ou tu es, pourquoi tu ne demandes pas à tes collègues de t'aider un peu?
Parce que vu ce que tu dis, j'ai l'impression que le fonctionnement de ta machine t'échappe complétement... :mouais:


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Alycastre, à part tes critiques, tu donne aucune réponse... T'as pas besoin de participer à cette discussion si c'est pour dire des trucs inutiles...

Bon, en tous cas, pour ceux qui m'ont répondu intelligement, je vais garder ce Mac et je vous en parlerai si j'ai des problèmes... Et on verra si j'ai toujours la même opinion sur Mac... 

En tous cas je dois racheter Office et franchement c'est abusé de pas me l'avoir dis de la part du vendeur... 200 euros pour un étudiant c'est cher...

A plus tout le monde! et merci!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Moi, de mon temps, j'arrivais &#224; aller suivre mes cours en fac avec un bloc note et un stylo.


----------



## Alycastre (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Alycastre, à part tes critiques, tu donne aucune réponse... T'as pas besoin de participer à cette discussion si c'est pour dire des trucs inutiles...
> 
> Bon, en tous cas, pour ceux qui m'ont répondu intelligement, je vais garder ce Mac et je vous en parlerai si j'ai des problèmes... Et on verra si j'ai toujours la même opinion sur Mac...
> 
> ...



Et cela c'est 0  ....
Quand aux critiques, c'est toi qui as ouvert le bal


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Alycastre, à part tes critiques, tu donne aucune réponse... T'as pas besoin de participer à cette discussion si c'est pour dire des trucs inutiles...
> 
> Bon, en tous cas, pour ceux qui m'ont répondu intelligement, je vais garder ce Mac et je vous en parlerai si j'ai des problèmes... Et on verra si j'ai toujours la même opinion sur Mac...
> 
> ...



T'es sur d'avoir besoin d'office ? Parce que office, ce n'est nécessaire que pour des documents pros pleins de fonctionnalités. Et quand tu bosses sur office avec des gros fichiers, office plante.



(l'autre jour, excel me soutenait que 27 545 sur 100 000, ça faisait 29%, et que 28 316 sur les mêmes 100 000, ça faisait 28%... Y'a des jours...)


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4090825 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, de mon temps, j'arrivais à aller suivre mes cours en fac avec un bloc note et un stylo.



Moi j'arrivais à ne pas y assister avec un photocopieur et des potes, mais c'est un choix.


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Oui mais j'ai critiqué Mac, pas toi... A moins que tu t'appelle Mac? Dans ce cas désolé...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'arrivais &#224; ne pas y assister avec un photocopieur et des potes, mais c'est un choix.


Regarde o&#249; &#231;a t'a men&#233;&#8230;


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Ah oui au fait, quelqu'un m'a dit que MSN c'était nul... Mais iChat c'est payant???


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Oula. Effectivement, tu as pass&#233; beaucoup de temps &#224; essayer de comprendre ton mac. C'est &#233;difiant :affraid:

Non. C'est gratuit.


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas grave, je m'en fous où ça me mène...


----------



## Alycastre (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ah oui au fait, quelqu'un m'a dit que MSN c'était nul... Mais iChat c'est payant???



Je vais en rajouter une couche :love:  Cela fait vraiment deux mois que tu l'utilises ? Ton Mac ??? Ou tu cherches la rupture ...

grilled ... C'est plus un forum ... On se croirait sur MSN


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> C'est pas grave, je m'en fous où ça me mène...


 Je t'aime bien en fait


----------



## Frodon (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Merci &#224; toi pour ta r&#233;ponse! J'ai achet&#233; ce Mac pour travailler avec et le prendre &#224; la fac. Les autres portables &#233;taient quasiment au m&#234;me prix pour des sp&#233;cifications identiques. J'ai donc choisi Apple car mieux niveau esth&#233;tique et plus populaire dans ma fac. Mais j'ai l'impression que sur Mac il faut t&#233;l&#233;charger de nombreux programmes pour que &#231;a fonctionne...



Tous d&#233;pend ce que tu fais. L'inverse est &#233;galement vrai sur beaucoup de PC.

En effet, sur PC il te faut:

- L'OS (tr&#232;s souvent pr&#233;install&#233; evidement)
- Un antivirus (parfois fourni, mais assez rarement et toujours des solutions payante avec renouvellement annuel)
- Un antispyware (quasiment jamais fourni)
- Un antispam (quasiement jamais fourni)

Et avec ca tu ne fais encore rien (a part les trucs de bases fournis avec l'OS, soit pas grand chose) et il te faudra rajouter:

- Une suite bureautique (parfois fournie)
- Un logiciel de gestion de photo pour gerer correctement les photos numerique
- Eventuellement un logiciel de montage video (celui fourni dans Windows etant plutot limit&#233 si tu fais de la video numerique, et si tu veux la mettre sur DVD, il te faudra un logiciel pour creer les DVD Video (cette fonctionnalit&#233; peut &#234;tre incluse dans le logiciel de montage que tu auras choisi)
- Un logiciel pour lire les DVD Video sur ton PC (heureusement souvent fourni).
- Si tu es musicien en herbe, un logiciel pour realiser tes compositions musicales.
- Si tu veux faire un site Web sans avoir a apprendre l'HTML, le Javascript..etc, un logiciel de creation de page Web.

Sur Mac tu as d'office:

- l'OS, qui inclut:
-> Un logiciel de mail avec antispam (donc pas besoin de prendre un antispam externe)
-> Un logiciel pour lire les DVD-Video
-> Un logiciel de messagerie instantan&#233;e compatible AIM (iChat) avec support videoconference &#224; 4 et audio conference &#224; 10 (Certes pas compatible MSN, mais vu le peu de cooperation de Microsoft pour aider &#224; faire des compatible (aucune!) ca n'a rien d'etonnant). Utilisable avec tous autres possesseurs de Mac, et tous utilisateurs d'AIM ou de Trillian sur PC.
-> Un logiciel d'agenda
-> iSync qui te permet de synchroniser tes adresses (du carnet d'adresse de MacOS X), tes rendez vous (d'iCal), tes t&#226;ches (d'iCal) et autres (si tu as install&#233; des plugins de synchro) avec ton telephone portable (ainsi tu ne perds jamais tes contacts, puisqu'ils sont toujours sur ton ordi), ton PDA (necessite Missing Sync dans le cas d'un PDA Windows Mobile), ou encore ton iPod.
-> Et j'en oubli certainement

Et en plus tu as:

-> La suite iLife, qui inclut :
 - Un gestionnaire de photo (iPhoto)
 - Un logiciel de montage video tr&#232;s simple et complet (iMovie HD)
 - Un logiciel pour gerer, acheter et ecouter de la musique au format MP3, MP4 (AAC), WAV, AIFF (et peut &#234;tre d'autres) (iTunes)
 - Un logiciel de creation de DVD Video tr&#232;s simple et complet (iDVD)
 - Un logiciel de composition de musique simple et complet (GarageBand)
 - Un logiciel de creation de page Web et de Blog tr&#232;s tr&#232;s simple (ideal pour debutant en creation de page web) (iWeb)

En en plus en plus:
-> Office en version d'essai (a acheter donc ensuite si tu veux continuer a l'utiliser)
-> iWork en version d'essai.
-> Quelques jeux simples

Tous ca GRATUITEMENT fourni avec ton Mac.

Donc:
On peut faire plein de chose sur un Mac d'origine. Certe pas forcement ce que TOI tu voudrais pouvoir faire (et sur un PC non plus on peut rarement faire tous ce qu'on voudrait faire d&#232;s le depart sans rien telecharger), mais il n'empeche que tu peux faire un tas de trucs sur un Mac d&#232;s le d&#233;part, que d'ailleurs tu peux rarement faire sur PC sans telecharger de logiciel (par exemple impossible de faire un DVD Video avec les logiciels fournis avec la plupart des PC, et encore moi de composer de la musique ou de faire une page Web en WYSIWYG).


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Je me servais que de Word sur la Mac, pour bosser! Après je ne l'ai pas complètement exploré! Sur le site d'Apple, il y a une version d'iChat gratuite de 60 jours et ensuite c'est payant...


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2006)

Non, rien.
En fait, ton mac est vide, et il ne te sert &#224; rien. Fais moi une offre, et je te le rach&#232;te. J'ai un pote assembleur qui &#224; un Asus 17" sur les bras, on fait un &#233;change ?



PS : Je sais pas o&#249; &#231;a m'a men&#233;. (Oui,  parce que c'est &#224; moi que &#231;a s'adressait.  ) mais avec le temps que j'&#233;conomisais &#224; ne pas aller en cours, je pouvais gagner ma vie honn&#234;tement, ou tondre les bourgeois au tarot dans le troquet du coin.  Et j'ai fini avec une mention.


----------



## Frodon (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Je me servais que de Word sur la Mac, pour bosser! Apr&#232;s je ne l'ai pas compl&#232;tement explor&#233;! Sur le site d'Apple, il y a une version d'iChat gratuite de 60 jours et ensuite c'est payant...


iChat est fourni d'office avec ton ordinateur, en version TOTALEMENT COMPLETE, sans AUCUNE LIMITATION.

Explores un peu ton dossier "Applications", tu verras tous ce que tu as sur ton Mac.


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Une mention en quoi? En tous cas merci pour vos réponses! Je vais essayer de m'acheter Office le plus rapidement possible et commencer à explorer donc ce MacBook!


----------



## Alycastre (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Sur le site d'Apple, il y a une version d'iChat gratuite de 60 jours et ensuite c'est payant...



C'est pas plutôt  .mac !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Décembre 2006)

Pourquoi tu t'obstines avec office, alors que tu peux avoir un equivalent gratuit et l&#233;gal?


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

C'est quoi l'équivalent d'Office??? Ben quand j'ouvre iChat il faut que j'ouvre un compte .Mac...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Je me servais que de Word sur la Mac, pour bosser! Apr&#232;s je ne l'ai pas compl&#232;tement explor&#233;! Sur le site d'Apple, il y a une version d'iChat gratuite de 60 jours et ensuite c'est payant...



En fait grace &#224; la version gratuite de 60 jours, tu peux te faire une adresse .mac qui te servira pour ichat. Ensuite une fois les 60 jours expir&#233;s tu gardes cette adresse tout de m&#234;me (c'est le cadeau si l'on puit dire) et tu peux continuer &#224; tchatter sur ichat ...


----------



## Frodon (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Une mention en quoi? En tous cas merci pour vos r&#233;ponses! Je vais essayer de m'acheter Office le plus rapidement possible et commencer &#224; explorer donc ce MacBook!



Franchement je te recommande plut&#244;t OpenOffice (necessite X11 pour le moment (disponible sur le DVD d'installation fourni avec ton ordinateur)), ou NeoOffice (plus lent mais ne necessite pas X11), car ils sont quasiment tout aussi complet et ont une excelente compatibilit&#233; avec Microsoft Office, tout en &#233;tant GRATUITS:

OpenOffice: http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/openoffice/localized/fr/2.1.0/OOo_2.1.0_MacOSXIntel_install_fr.dmg
NeoOffice Aqua: http://www.planamesa.com/neojava/fr/mirrors.php?file=NeoOffice-2.0_Aqua_Beta_3-Intel.dmg

Dans le cas o&#249; tu choisis OpenOffice qui necessite X11, les instructions pour installer X11: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301229-fr


----------



## Alycastre (14 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> En fait grace à la version gratuite de 60 jours, tu peux te faire une adresse .mac qui te servira pour ichat. Ensuite une fois les 60 jours expirés tu gardes cette adresse tout de même (c'est le cadeau si l'on puit dire) et tu peux tchatter sur ichat ...



Et puis iChat marche surtout avec un compte AIM ...


----------



## Diablovic (14 Décembre 2006)

C'est pourtant simple, Floridaston veut utiliser son mac comme si c'&#233;tait un pc...

Quelqu'un aurait une corde ?


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Ok donc j'installe OpenOffice à partir du DVD fourni avec l'ordi? Mais ça ne fait pas partie de la démo d'Office? Une fois la démo expirée, OpenOffice restera dans l'ordi?


----------



## Frodon (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ok donc j'installe OpenOffice &#224; partir du DVD fourni avec l'ordi? Mais &#231;a ne fait pas partie de la d&#233;mo d'Office? Une fois la d&#233;mo expir&#233;e, OpenOffice restera dans l'ordi?



Non OpenOffice n'est pas fourni dans le DVD et ca n'est pas non plus la version d&#233;mo d'Office. C'est une suite bureautique libre et totalement gratuite disponible au telechargement sur Internet.
Il te faut donc t&#233;l&#233;charger OpenOffice (ou NeoOffice). 

C'est X11, qui est requis par OpenOffice, qui est fourni dans le DVD et qui doit &#234;tre installer avant d'installer OpenOffice. Sauf si tu choisis NeoOffice (&#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger egalement) qui peut s'installer directement sans avoir &#224; installer X11 au pr&#233;alable, mais qui a comme inconvenient d'&#234;tre plus lent car il utilise Java pour s'interfacer avec l'interface graphique de MacOS X.

Voir mes liens pour t&#233;l&#233;charger OpenOffice ou NeoOffice, et si tu choisis OpenOffice, lire egalement le lien qui explique comment installer X11 qui est requis par OpenOffice.

En bref:

*- Si tu choisis OpenOffice:

*1) Installer X11 suivant les instructions indiqu&#233;es ici -> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301229-fr
2) Telecharger OpenOffice via ce lien: http://ftp.ccc.uba.ar/pub/openoffice/localized/fr/2.1.0/OOo_2.1.0_MacOSXIntel_install_fr.dmg
3) Installer OpenOffice

*- Si tu choisis NeoOffice:

*1) T&#233;l&#233;charger NeoOffice via ce lien: http://www.planamesa.com/neojava/fr/mirrors.php?file=NeoOffice-2.0_Aqua_Beta_3-Intel.dmg
2) Installer NeoOffice


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ok donc j'installe OpenOffice à partir du DVD fourni avec l'ordi? Mais ça ne fait pas partie de la démo d'Office? Une fois la démo expirée, OpenOffice restera dans l'ordi?



Bon. Maintenant, tu as une seule alternative : essayez de comprendre ce qu'est l'informatique, ou rester ad vitam aeternam prisonnier des produits windows, et ne te poser aucune question.

Dans le premier cas, tu vas découvrir qu'un ordinateur est une machine qui, pour fonctionner, à besoin d'un système d'exploitation, et que windows n'est pas Le système d'exploitation universel. Mais que résister au roouleau compresseur de Redmond demande de réfléchir un peu.
Dans l'autre cas, je maintiens ma proposition : je t'échange ta machine contre un pc portable tout neuf.


----------



## Alycastre (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ok donc j'installe OpenOffice &#224; partir du DVD fourni avec l'ordi? Mais &#231;a ne fait pas partie de la d&#233;mo d'Office? Une fois la d&#233;mo expir&#233;e, OpenOffice restera dans l'ordi?



Il ya pas OpenOffice dans les DVD d'install !!! Et puis pr&#233;f&#232;re NeoOffice, car pour le moment, Open necessite le lancement de X11 ... Ouh l&#224; que c'est pas cool les Macs ...
* grilled * grilled * Grilled !!!


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

Avant, j'avais une mob.

Et puis j'ai acheté une voiture parce que je la trouvais plus jolie que ma mob.

Je suis très très très déçu : pas de guidon (on fait comment pour tourner ?), pas de selle (genre on reste debout ?), et on fait comment quand la chaîne déraille ? En plus, je n'ai jamais réussi a la faire démarrer : il n'y a pas de pédales !


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

Bon, sérieusement, c'est une blague... 

Un mec de 21 ans, qui se dit entouré de potes qui ont des macs, qui en possède soit disant un depuis deux mois et qui pose des questions aussi ridicules, ca n'existe pas. Ou alors on ne peut rien pour lui.


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2006)

Ne soit pas d&#233;faitiste, pascal.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ok donc j'installe OpenOffice à partir du DVD fourni avec l'ordi? Mais ça ne fait pas partie de la démo d'Office? Une fois la démo expirée, OpenOffice restera dans l'ordi?


Oh punaise !!!!!!!!!!!! :affraid:


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Ah mince pourquoi t'as acheté une voiture alors? 

Je n'ai utilisé que Windows depuis que j'ai eu mon premier ordi donc Mac ça change un peu pour ne pas dire beaucoup... Et les fanatiques là, vous faites les dingues, mais au début vous ne saviez pas comme moi!   Par contre pouvez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi Microsoft Office  disparu de mon ordi déjà deux fois? C'est normal ce bug?


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ne soit pas défaitiste, pascal.



Que nenni ! La preuve : je suis certain que c'est un multi pseudo de Mackie ! En fait, il essaie bien maladroitement d'obtenir par voie détournée des infos sur Windows qu'il vient d'installer dans son Mac.
Il n'ose pas, évidemment, poser directement les questions. Mackie avec windows, c'est comme... Comme... Enfin, tu vois !


----------



## ItomPomme (14 Décembre 2006)

On peut l'inviter Un Mercredi .....


----------



## Alycastre (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, sérieusement, c'est une blague...



On préférerait croire à un gentil blagueur, qui entre deux cours, a décidé de nous faire faire un 100 m ... Et cela a marché


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ah mince pourquoi t'as acheté une voiture alors?
> 
> Je n'ai utilisé que Windows depuis que j'ai eu mon premier ordi donc Mac ça change un peu pour ne pas dire beaucoup... Et les fanatiques là, vous faites les dingues, mais au début vous ne saviez pas comme moi!   Par contre pouvez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi Microsoft Office  disparu de mon ordi déjà deux fois? C'est normal ce bug?


On est pas fanatiques, mais alors pas du tout. Mais tu nous fait rire, c'est jovial, comme r&#233;action.
Et pour M$, deux solutions : 
1. &#231;a n'a pas disparu, tu l'as mis ailleurs.
2. C'est une nouvelle fonctionnalit&#233; in&#233;dite !


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> pouvez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi Microsoft Office  disparu de mon ordi déjà deux fois? C'est normal ce bug?



C'est normal : c'est l'anti virus qui fonctionne impec : ca éjecte tout ce qui est source de plantage !


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Ah ouais je sais pas qui c'est ce Mackie mais vous lui en voulez non?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> En plus, je n'ai jamais réussi a la faire démarrer : il n'y a pas de pédales !



Tu as passé ton permis ?


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ah ouais je sais pas qui c'est ce Mackie mais vous lui en voulez non?



C'est un malfaisant qui, comme toi, ne jure que par Windows. Un mac à moins de deux mètres et il a de l'eczéma !


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ah ouais je sais pas qui c'est ce Mackie mais vous lui en voulez non?



En vouloir en Mackie ? Mais pas du tout. D'abord, Mackie est le fils de l'Amok. Ensuite, il est super fort. Et enfin, il est notre mascotte sex-symbol ! C'est un manga à lui tout seul !


----------



## Diablovic (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ah mince pourquoi t'as achet&#233; une voiture alors?


C'est bien la question que tout le monde se pose. (si ce n'est pas un "fake")


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Oui je pose des questions ridicules (si tu le dit), t'es peut être né avec un Mac dans les mains? Et après on dit que j'ai pas l'esprit ouvert?


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ah mince pourquoi t'as acheté une voiture alors?
> 
> Je n'ai utilisé que Windows depuis que j'ai eu mon premier ordi donc Mac ça change un peu pour ne pas dire beaucoup... Et les fanatiques là, vous faites les dingues, mais au début vous ne saviez pas comme moi!   Par contre pouvez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi Microsoft Office  disparu de mon ordi déjà deux fois? C'est normal ce bug?


Un p'tit "_truc_"....
Quand tu veux répondre à quelqu'un, clique sur l'icône "Citer" en dessous du message de celui (celle) à qui tu veux répondre.....
Ce sera un peu plus clair, pour suivre la conversation !...


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Et je n'ai pas dis que je jurais que par Windows...


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2006)

Ça fuse dans ce forum !
On est où; là ? dans Logiciels ? Qui c'est qui modère ? JPMiss ? Global ?


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Oui je pose des questions ridicules (si tu le dit), t'es peut être né avec un Mac dans les mains? Et après on dit que j'ai pas l'esprit ouvert?



(coupons l'herbe avant... )

Quand je suis né, mon jeune ami, il n'y avait même pas d'aéroplane ! Pour aller d'un point A à un point B, soit on prenait une chariotte, soit ses pieds. J'ai vu les premières automobiles faire peur aux vaches, et les trains passer le cap du 100 Km/heure dans un tonnerre de feu et de cendres. J'allais par les chemins en sabots, les pieds gelés et la goutte au nez.


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> (coupons l'herbe avant... )
> 
> Quand je suis né, mon jeune ami, il n'y avait même pas d'aéroplane ! Pour aller d'un point A à un point B, soit on prenait une chariotte, soit ses pieds. J'ai vu les premières automobiles faire peur aux vaches, et les trains passer le cap du 100 Km/heure dans un tonnerre de feu et de cendres. J'allais par les chemins en sabots, les pieds gelés et la goutte au nez.



Ah ouais quand même... Un ancient... mille excuses...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Par contre pouvez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi Microsoft Office  disparu de mon ordi déjà deux fois? C'est normal ce bug?



[joke]C'est normal il s'autodétruit. D'ailleurs Vista compte bien éviter d'y passer, lui  L'exorciste est à l'entraînement[/joke]


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> (coupons l'herbe avant... )
> 
> Quand je suis né, mon jeune ami, il n'y avait même pas d'aéroplane ! Pour aller d'un point A à un point B, soit on prenait une chariotte, soit ses pieds. J'ai vu les premières automobiles faire peur aux vaches, et les trains passer le cap du 100 Km/heure dans un tonnerre de feu et de cendres. J'allais par les chemins en sabots, les pieds gelés et la goutte au nez.


Et les c******s à l'air ?!....


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Oups j'ai fais une faute à "ancien"... désolé... impardonnable...


----------



## Alycastre (14 Décembre 2006)

Pas mal ... 85 posts en 3h30, sur un fil du forum Logiciels ...! :rateau: 
On se croirait au Bar :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Oups j'ai fais une faute à "ancien"... désolé... impardonnable...



Tu as un bouton éditer sur tes messages pour ce genre de coquille  

Tu te posais des questions ...
Tu est servis  

Fais gaffe à l'indigestion.


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

Floridaston a dit:


> Ah ouais quand même... Un ancient... mille excuses...



Acceptées ! Bon, si tu es sage, un jour je te narrerai comment je fus déniaisé par une baronne. L'amour, c'est un peu comme l'informatique : au début tu ne sais pas par où ni comment commencer, et puis si tu es un peu motivé tu as les doigts qui se placent tout seuls et la souris qui gigote.


----------



## Floridaston (14 Décembre 2006)

Alycastre a dit:


> Pas mal ... 85 posts en 3h30, sur un fil du forum Logiciels ...! :rateau:
> On se croirait au Bar :rateau:



Et voilà! Grâce à qui? Hein? Heureusement que je suis là pour vous faire ch*** un peu!


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Décembre 2006)

T'appelles &#231;a une souris toi?


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Et les c******s à l'air ?!....



Accessoirement (si je puis dire), oui. Tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, jeune nanti, d'avoir le bilboquet qui traine dans la neige (je ne me vante pas : j'ai de petites jambes)  !


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Accessoirement (si je puis dire), oui. Tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, jeune nanti, d'avoir le bilboquet qui traine dans la neige (je ne me vante pas : j'ai de petites jambes)  !


Particularité qui te perdra en cas de "_tapissage_" ou de portrait robot à... _"dresser_" !......


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Accessoirement (si je puis dire), oui. Tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, jeune nanti, d'avoir le bilboquet qui traine dans la neige (je ne me vante pas : j'ai de petites jambes)  !


Chez les femmes d'un &#226;ge canonique, ce sont les mamelles qui se transforment en gants de toilettes (d'o&#249; l'excellente blague "tu sais ce qu'elle a m&#233;m&#233; entre les seins ? SON NOMBRIL !!!") mais pas chez l'Amok&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4090949 a dit:
			
		

> Chez les femmes d'un âge canonique, ce sont les mamelles qui se transforment en gants de toilettes (d'où l'excellente blague "tu sais ce qu'elle a mémé entre les seins ? SON NOMBRIL !!!") mais pas chez l'Amok



Tu fais partie des RG (Renseignements Gériatriques) pour être aussi au courant des transformations physiques des femmes d'âge canonique ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok me dit tout. Souvent &#231;a me fait peur, mais il me dit tout.


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4090949 a dit:
			
		

> Chez les femmes d'un &#226;ge canonique, ce sont les mamelles qui se transforment en gants de toilettes (d'o&#249; l'excellente blague "tu sais ce qu'elle a m&#233;m&#233; entre les seins ? SON NOMBRIL !!!") mais pas chez l'Amok&#8230;



Je n'ai pas de nombril. 

Et pas de bras non  plus.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Il est bien ce fil, il permet à Tarul de s'entrainer à effacer ses posts, les éditer...


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

D'ailleurs, avec vos conneries, l'initiateur de ce sujet a disparu : il doit chercher Internet Explorer dans le menu "démarrer", alors c'est pas gagné !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> D'ailleurs, avec vos conneries, l'initiateur de ce sujet a disparu : il doit chercher Internet Explorer dans le menu "démarrer", alors c'est pas gagné !




Si c'est comme les pédales de la voiture en effet


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> D'ailleurs, avec vos conneries, l'initiateur de ce sujet a disparu : il doit chercher Internet Explorer dans le menu "démarrer", alors c'est pas gagné !


D'ailleurs je pense savoir d'ou vient son problème de "disparition" d'Office.
Il a du cliquer sur la petite croix rouge en haut à gauche.


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

Alors, Tarul, heureux ?!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ça fuse dans ce forum !
> On est où; là ? dans Logiciels ? Qui c'est qui modère ? JPMiss ? Global ?



On a pas voulu de moi comme modérateur de Windows sur Mac... Voilà le résultat!

 




Ah oui j'oubliais: *QU'ON LUI ARRACHE LES BURNES!

   
*


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de nombril.
> 
> Et pas de bras non  plus.



Je me disais aussi qu'il ne tenait rien de toi :mouais:


----------



## Alycastre (14 Décembre 2006)

J'ai trouvé un frère pour notre Floridaston: *cstomy* , ici :rateau:
Tous inscrit aujourd'hui ????


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> On a pas voulu de moi comme modérateur de Windows sur Mac... Voilà le résultat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
T'as vraiment des goûts de chiotte!


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_


Floridaston a dit:



			Oui je pose des questions ridicules (si tu le dit), t'es peut être né avec un Mac dans les mains? Et après on dit que j'ai pas l'esprit ouvert? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...

quand Amok est né, ses frères homo habilis commençaient à peine à tailler le silex, c'est pour dire...

si tu lui demandes il te racontera comment il draguait dans les caves de St-Crômagnon-des-prés de jeunes Homo sapiens à jupes à pinces qui avaiet le droit de danser jusqu'au coucher de soleil seulement car ça devenait trop craignos ensuite. et comment amok (Homo copulator) demandait à des potes à lui de simuler des tigres à dents de sabre (smilodon fatalis) pour qu'il fasse le super balèze auprès de la donzelle. 

après, il te racontera comment il a soufflé ses aventures à Casanova, un moine italien et procrastinatoire qui s'en est accaparé pour se fair eune gloire et au moins un coït an(n)uel et comment il a inspiré le personnage de James Bond à Ian Fleming quand celui-ci le croisit sur la côte d'Azur et qu'Amok lui expliqua qu'il serait bin dommage que la Bengilli se fisse tondre parce la dame était bonne à l'ouvrage...

de même, c'est Amok qui est le plus grand pourvoyeur d'Iliad (aka free) de l'époque où celui-ci était chargé de tester toutes les dames (ou monsieur) qui échangeait avec les utilisateurs sur le minitel rose... 

une longue histoire et un beau déambulateur plus tard, amok est modérateur des forums macgé... 

bon sinon, c'est marrant de croire que msn est gratuit, je croyais que c'était plein de pub moi ! 

_


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

Alycastre a dit:


> Pas mal ... 85 posts en 3h30, sur un fil du forum Logiciels ...! :rateau:
> On se croirait au Bar :rateau:


Il suffit que je m'absente 3h (ben oui le boulot) pour que les enfants s'amusent comme des petits fou. Je vous jure




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il est bien ce fil, il permet à Tarul de s'entrainer à effacer ses posts, les éditer...


Dommage, mais je n'ai pas que ça à faire. 



Amok a dit:


> D'ailleurs, avec vos conneries, l'initiateur de ce sujet a disparu : il doit chercher Internet Explorer dans le menu "démarrer", alors c'est pas gagné !





Amok a dit:


> Alors, Tarul, heureux ?!


oh oui trés heureux, cela fait 3 heures que je me demande vers qui j'envoie la pattatte chaude. 

Vous vous voyez dans mac os X, dans switch ou dans le bar, ou je vous ferme?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2006)

Merci, Floridaston, pour ce moment de bonheur. 
Tu me fais penser &#224; mon cousin, pceiste. Il a une superb&#233;canne au top, assembl&#233;e pour pas cher et tout plein de logiciels gratuits/pirat&#233;s. 
Mais il a achet&#233; un iPod, et donc oblig&#233; de se servir d'iTunes. 

Probl&#232;me : &#231;a fait 2 fois en 6 mois qu'il r&#233;installe son OS &#224; cause de la v&#233;role. Il l'a bien cherch&#233; avec son antivirus/firewall gratuit/pirat&#233;. 


Et bien vous savez quoi? Itunes, c'est de la merde. Le soft d'Apple n'a pas r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer tout sa biblioth&#232;que musicale&#8230;
Bon. 
Certes. 

_-T'es s&#251;r que t'as pas fait d'erreur? _ 
_-Pas possible, c'est itunes. D'la merde. _


Ah. 
Bon. 

_-Mais moi j'ai jamais eu de probl&#232;me avec itunes, en 4 ans._
_-Oui, mais toi, t'as pas tout r&#233;install&#233;. _


C'est vrai. :love: 


Un jour, je vous raconterai sa r&#233;action &#224; la vue d'un Powermac G4, premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Vous vous voyez dans mac os X, dans switch ou dans le bar, ou je vous ferme?



Oh non laisse le ici, j'aime bien poster dans les forums techniques!
steuplé steuplé steuplé!!!


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> (...)
> Vous vous voyez dans mac os X, dans switch ou dans le bar, ou je vous ferme?


&#192; la [MGZ], sans h&#233;siter !! 




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh non laisse le ici, j'aime bien poster dans les forums techniques!
> steupl&#233; steupl&#233; steupl&#233;!!!


bob' !! L&#226;che la jambe du Monsieur !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh non laisse le ici, j'aime bien poster dans les forums techniques!
> steuplé steuplé steuplé!!!


Ah oui, c'est vrai, on est dans un forum technique. 
J'ai failli oublier&#8230;

Et la plist? t'as pens&#233; &#224; la plist?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

TiPonch a dit:
			
		

> &#192; la [MGZ], sans h&#233;siter !!


Chacal !! J'vais rebrancher ma tablette graphique, tu vas voir c'que tu vas prendre !


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Vous avez du bol, vous, vous pouvez multiciter.


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> À la [MGZ], sans hésiter !!
> 
> bob' !! Lâche la jambe du Monsieur !



La vache il fait mal le blork. Si tu continue bob, j'appelle kid paddle!



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4091060 a dit:
			
		

> Chacal !! J'vais rebrancher ma tablette graphique, tu vas voir c'que tu vas prendre !


Ho non, je ne ferais ça à mon chaton préféré. Si vous continuer comme ça, je vous envoie au bar.


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4091060 a dit:
			
		

> Chacal !! J'vais rebrancher ma tablette graphique, tu vas voir c'que tu vas prendre !


J'attends que ça ! J'me sens un peu seul, parfois....  



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous avez du bol, vous, vous pouvez multiciter.


Sincèrement désolé, si, si !!......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous avez du bol, vous, vous pouvez multiciter.


la plist, bobby, la plist!


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

Alem est trop modeste : il aurait pu narrer notre premi&#232;re rencontre. Nu, il dansait une gigue endiabl&#233;e sur un toit pour f&#234;ter le front populaire qui venait de l'emporter.

Je l'ai crois&#233; plus tard, deux danseuses aux bras, une jeune fille aux paires, le visage couvert de rouge &#224; l&#232;vres. Nous avons bu jusqu'&#224; l'aube et je l'ai regard&#233; partir, le long de la Marne, le canotier de travers.

J'ai appris ensuite qu'il avait voulu rejoindre les brigades internationales mais qu'il s'&#233;tait tromp&#233; de train et &#233;tait &#233;chou&#233; du c&#244;t&#233; de Nantes o&#249; les combats, il faut bien le dire, n'avaient pas encore commenc&#233;s.

On le vit par la suite (ne pas pronnoncer le T) successivement bras droit d'Andr&#233; Malraux, chirurgien esth&#233;tique v&#233;t&#233;rinaire, assembleur de brouettes dans le Larzac, peintre &#224; Montmartre, d&#233;coinceur d'angles aigus, ventriloque pour l'institut m&#233;dico-l&#233;gal (il faisait parler les morts), M&#233;canicien di&#233;s&#233;liste chez Motob&#233;cane, P&#232;re Noel &#224; la Samaritaine (sa particularit&#233; &#233;tait de le faire &#224; Paques, d'o&#249; un succ&#232;s critique mais un fiasco &#233;conomique), homme canon, Gigolo &#224; Zanzibar, Souffleur de verre(s), souffleur de th&#233;atre (pour le mime Marceau), Recolleur d'acrobates maladroits, H&#233;lice humaine, collectionneur d'os, gratteur de couenne, d&#233;calqueur de M&#233;ridiens, d&#233;calamineur de fond, masturbateur d'&#226;nes, manche &#224; air, l'air de rien, grand ramoneur, tireur de luges, faisant du foin, m&#226;cheur de salades pour un &#233;leveur de hamster, tanneur de renards, homme sandwich pour Olida, Chien de chasse sp&#233;cialis&#233; dans la poursuite aquatique, homme grenouille, spermatozo&#239;de lors d'une campagne d'affichage pour la natalit&#233;, secoueur de puces chez IBM, calibreur de grains de riz en Su&#232;de (pas tr&#232;s longtemps, fiasco &#233;conomique encore), joueur de flute de pan dans un orchestre p&#233;ruvien, a la t&#233;l&#233;vision (mais par hasard : il passait dans la rue), suceur de cachous, se cachant des suceurs &#224; San Francisco, sur la route avec Kerouac, dresseur de sac &#224; mains en croco, enfant de coeur de peu de foie, cr&#233;ature de Roswell dans une s&#233;rie B, pilote de lignes au Palace en 1985, randonneur &#224; Solutr&#233; en 1986, au ch&#244;mage en 1987, d&#233;m&#233;nageur de caisses noires, passeur de fonds, &#233;crivain public, tireur de langue, p&#233;tomane lyrique &#224; Milan, accordeur de grosse caisse, trancheur de jambon, archer &#224; la D&#233;fense, vendeur de p&#233;tards &#224; la bastille (l&#224; o&#249; on aime bien Nini peau d'chien), champion de skate, chanteur de rock, r&#233;mouleur de c&#232;leri, guide sur la place rouge (sous le nom de Nathalie), traverse de chemin de fer, ramasseur de bulles chez Badoit, ramasseur de balles dans un stand de tir. Puis, pour entrer dans le nouveau mill&#233;naire, mod&#233;rateur sur macgeneration.

Voil&#224; pourquoi n'est pas mod&#233;rateur qui veut. L'exp&#233;rience.
:love:


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

Sous l'impulsion de certain, le fil d&#233;m&#233;nage vers le bar


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2006)

Facho!


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Facho!



Comment ça, je fais ce que je veux sur mon territoire. Non mais!


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Ouais, &#231;a perd son charme...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Comment ça, je fais ce que je veux sur mon territoire. Non mais!


Sauf qu'il y'a  qu'un modo-nioub pour dire "on ferme" et laisser ouvert


----------



## DrFatalis (14 Décembre 2006)

Bon, il me reste le manuel du mac SE et du 512, là ou on expoiique "cliquer", surligner" ect....

Cela devrait aller pour notre ami...
En tout cas, c'est un beau newbie....

Je lui propose de m'échanger son macbook contre un kit "mac je kiffe" composé d'un:
- Packard bell à 599 euros
- pot de peinture blanche pour plastique + pinceau
- pomme autocollante fluorecente
- skin windows "comme les mac"

le goudron et les plumes étant livrés avec...


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sauf qu'il y'a  qu'un modo-nioub pour dire "on ferme" et laisser ouvert



je l'ai fermé 10 minute, avant de le déplacé ici.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2006)

Ah merde j'avais pas vu! 

Respect!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Coucou !

Il n'est plus là le type rigolo qui dit des trucs rigolos ?
Mince, si j'avais vu ça plus tôt, je me serais moins fais chier au taff aujourd'hui.
Ca m'apprendra à pas traîner sur les forums techniques (bobby, ed, jpmiss, tirhum, mes respects)


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca m'apprendra à pas traîner sur les forums techniques (bobby, ed, jpmiss, tirhum, mes respects)



Nan mais c'est parce qu'il y avait un lien vers ce fil qui trainait au bar.
Tu penses bien que sinon on aurait jamais trouvé...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Bon, sinon, est-ce qu'on peut installer windoz 3.11 sur un mac - parce que j'ai un vieu démineur auquel je tiens et qui ne tourne pas sur mac (foutue machine mal faite !)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, sinon, est-ce qu'on peut installer windoz 3.11 sur un mac - parce que j'ai un vieu démineur auquel je tiens et qui ne tourne pas sur mac (foutue machine mal faite !)


Tiens, c'est cadeau.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Comment ça, je fais ce que je veux sur mon territoire. Non mais!



Ne te laisse pas faire, la gent féline te soutient, grands fauves inclus !


----------



## Melounette (15 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> D'ailleurs je pense savoir d'ou vient son problème de "disparition" d'Office.
> Il a du cliquer sur la petite croix rouge en haut à gauche.


Non, c'est en haut à droite.


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Non, c'est en haut à droite.



Tu seras tondue.
C'était un piège et tu es tombée dedans à pleins pieds.


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je l'ai fermé 10 minut*e*, avant de le *déplacé* ici.



Oh put@in, il a passé la même catégorie de test d'orthographe que Mackie ? Il a même le smiley qui siffle ! 
:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Oh put@in, il a pass&#233; la m&#234;me cat&#233;gorie de test d'orthographe que Mackie ? Il a m&#234;me le smiley qui siffle !
> :rateau:


Et dire que Benjamin a refus&#233; les candidatures de membres &#233;minents de la Horde...


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et dire que Benjamin a refusé les candidatures de membres éminents de la Horde...



Je ne pense pas qu'il les ai refusé, il ne les a pas examiné.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'il les ai refusé, il ne les a pas examiné.


Un mythe s'effondre. Manquerait plus que le p&#232;re No&#235;l n'existe pas.


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> membres éminents de la Horde...



Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu seras tondue.
> C'était un piège et tu es tombée dedans à pleins pieds.


 
ça risque ne rien ajouter à son charme... c'est pas raisonnable ça amok...


----------



## Tarul (15 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un mythe s'effondre. Manquerait plus que le père Noël n'existe pas.



Ed, j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle à t'annoncer. Tu devrais t'asseoir. Voilà le père Noël n'existe pas, c'était ton père déguisé. 


morale : Il ne faut pas croire les mythes.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'il les ai refus&#233;, il ne les a pas examin&#233;.



Ah si, si.
Il a m&#234;me r&#233;pondu &#224; chacun de nous.
En disant &#224; chaque fois qu'on &#233;tait son pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;...  



(C'est Patoch qu'a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;&#231;u, dis donc, quand il s'est rendu compte que moi aussi j'&#233;tais le pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; de Benjamin... )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, on avait publi&#233; nos lettres de motivation... faudrait qu'on fasse pareil avec la r&#233;ponse de Benjamin le Manipulateur.


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2006)

Ils se sont donn&#233; le mot... ou c'est le m&#234;me qui retente sa chance???


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah si, si.
> Il a même répondu à chacun de nous.
> En disant à chaque fois qu'on était son préféré...
> 
> ...



C'est exact et je le prouve:



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher jpmiss,
> 
> C'est avec douleur que je me vois contraint de ne pas retenir ta candidature. J'ai pourtant pleinement conscience de l'honneur que tu as fait à MacGeneration en te portant volontaire pour nous apporter tout le savoir, l'humour et le doigté qui font ta réputation de par le monde. Cela reste entre nous, mais tu es d'ailleurs - et de loin - mon préféré.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est exact et je le prouve



D'un autre côté, quand Benjamin m'a contacté pour me dire (sic) : 

"_il y a un tas d'abrutis qui imaginent que je vais les nommer modérateurs. Je n'ai pas le temps de m'occuper de ca : campagne électorale, l'Expansion à feu et à sang, tu vois ?

Ca t'ennuie si je te balance leurs candidatures pour que tu t'en occupes ? Te casses pas, tu fais une lettre type et hop, tu passes par ma BAL pour les renvoyer dans leurs buts. Surtout ceux de la horde. Ceux là, plus abrutis, ca n'existe pas (il suffit de lire, enfin, d'essayer de lire leurs lettres pour comprendre à qui on a affaire). J'ai rarement vu un ramassis pareil de vides de la calotte glaciaire.

Je te remercie, bisous
Benjamin._"

Je n'ai pas pu résister.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pu résister.



Au moins, toi, tu as pensé à mettre un H majuscule.


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> *C't'un fake!!!*



Non, mais j'avoue avoir rendu plus "light" les propos tenus sur la *h*orde. La charte, tout ca...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Non, mais j'avoue avoir rendu plus "light" les propos tenus sur la *h*orde. La charte, tout ca...


Pfff...
M&#234;me pas vrai, Benji il nous adore.
D'ailleurs on le lui rend bien : on va aider les futurs switchers dans les forums techniques, on accueille les nouveaux dans "pr&#233;sentez-vous"... 
Nan, on se donne vachement pour ce forum, il l'a bien vu, LUI.


----------

